# found an engine?



## sandrajoan22 (Apr 6, 2011)

Found this one one of my escapades... Anyone know what it is?


----------



## sandrajoan22 (Apr 6, 2011)

other side


----------



## sandrajoan22 (Apr 6, 2011)

printed on it volkswagen?


----------



## sandrajoan22 (Apr 6, 2011)

where i found it.


----------



## epackage (Apr 7, 2011)

looks like a beetle motor...


----------



## Inkspot (Apr 7, 2011)

What ? No "cool find" or "that's a keeper" comments yet ? [][][][]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 7, 2011)

Cool find, that's a keeper! []


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello Sandrajoan,

 You're gonna get an Ecology Ranger Merit Badge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for dragging that home. What possessed you? [8D]

 Are you gonna scrap it? Don't think they still make the lamp shades for that model.


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi sandrajoan22;  The third picture has the letters VW in a circle.  So it looks to me like it could be a Volks Wagon engine.   RED Matthews


----------



## sandrajoan22 (Apr 7, 2011)

I drag home anything I find interesting... No matter the size! I rolled this engine about a half mile to a road where I could get it into my car... 

 Here's some of the other junk I've drug back... rusty lawn mower, rusty tricycle, rusty old cash register...


----------



## sandrajoan22 (Apr 7, 2011)

close up of the cash register... this was something I decided I HAD to have. Even if it is rusted to the land down below.


----------



## rockbot (Apr 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  sandrajoan22
> 
> other side


 
 Yep VW early 70's model. Its sitting upside down in this photo. The sump with the 6 bolts is the oil filter screen. VW had no external oil filter. The block is made out of magnesium so its worth some change. 1600cc engine.


----------



## sandrajoan22 (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh.. and then theres this. Really it was just the challenge of getting it back home that made me drag it back... I literally carried it on my back like a turtle. Ohh, the things I do for entertainment...


----------



## sandrajoan22 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks! I searched all over trying to find out what it was... But I don't know anything about cars! All I knew was VW was volkswagen. Good to know! THANKS


----------



## sandrajoan22 (Apr 7, 2011)

hey rockbot... know what this car is? Early 1960's model of some sort? I would drag this back... but it has a tree growing out of it...


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey Sandrajoan,

 Is that a Mercury Montclair? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bet there is identifying information on it. Did'ya nab the hubcaps?


----------



## sandrajoan22 (Apr 7, 2011)

I wish... everything is nabbed off this old thing! It's just a shell and the motor.. I tried getting info off the motor but I cant find anything readable. I was hoping for at least a hood emblem or something...

 It does have these interesting little holes in the door... Hmm...


----------



## LC (Apr 7, 2011)

If you took a picture of the front and the back of the car , I am sure someone on here could tell you what make and year it is . I might even know being I have been around for a few years !


----------



## sandrajoan22 (Apr 7, 2011)

back of car... I just noticed the letters. Looks like "FOD" ...Ford? Probably...


----------



## sandrajoan22 (Apr 7, 2011)

Andddd other side of the car. No front pics though


----------



## sandrajoan22 (Apr 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I always wanted to be a boyscout....


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm gonna guess 58 Fairlane...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.


----------



## sandrajoan22 (Apr 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I think that is definitely it! I looked up pictures of the front and I remember there was a strange triangular hole in the hood... looks just like it! Thanks!


----------



## nydigger (Apr 7, 2011)

If that block is in good shape some one who restores them might have a use for it, might get more for it that way instead of scrapping it


----------



## sandrajoan22 (Apr 7, 2011)

I have a friend coming to look at it. Any idea how much I might be able to get for it if I do wind up scrapping it?


----------



## diggerdirect (Apr 7, 2011)

That baby would bring 350+ scrapped here, delivered to the yard that is.

 The engine block & heads alone to someone who needed it would fetch close to that if in decent shape.


----------



## sandrajoan22 (Apr 7, 2011)

oh my goodness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imukdiver (Apr 11, 2011)

Plus salvage those panels also. They look in decent shape and restorers pay decent money for originals. Trunk lid and hood also. Worht more than the scrap price.


----------



## kwalker (Apr 12, 2011)

I've got an engine very similar to that in my woods. It's a Volkswagon too...


----------



## grugirl (Apr 20, 2011)

those sure look like bullet holes there. 
 Might be a mystery to an old cold case of a missing person. No license plate huh?


----------



## grugirl (Apr 20, 2011)

I vote Ford fairlane http://www.cars.com/go/search/detail.jsp?tracktype=usedcc&listingId=45416593&aff=aol


----------



## LC (Apr 20, 2011)

Yep , 58 Ford , I see you are also showing a fin and bullet tail lights from a 1959 Caddy .


----------



## temwood (May 3, 2011)

I found a VW engine in the woods behind my house also. I googled the numbers and it turned out to be a 1500cc from a 1969 Beetle.


----------

